# Slow flow power heads? (water flow help)



## doug105! (Aug 2, 2016)

Check this out...on eekbay.

ViaAqua Adjustible Aquarium Hydroponics Water Pump 58 GPH - 528 GPH

If you copy and paste this on eekbay search, you'll find a nice range of low power pumps.

The smallest one is a tiny 2 watt thing that does 58 gph.

Hopes this helps!

DougN


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

mrswis said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for a weak power head, or something that isn't too strong to help with water flow in my tank.
> The smallest power head I could find was rated for 250 gph.
> Is there something I could find for say, a 20 gallon tank to help keep the water moving around?


If you don't find one weak enough, try cutting off impeller blades until the desired flow is obtained. Try and cut them as *symmetrically* as possible. By this I mean cutting blades 1, 3, and 5 Or blades 2 and 4, so that it still spins evenly. Don't cut off two or three blades all next to each other. If you have a Dremel, you could even decrease the size of the blades also.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/Super-Aqua-Power-Head-158GPH/dp/B00CJNGKO6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1483562276&sr=8-4&keywords=powerheadHow about this one?


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Kubla said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Super-Aqua-Power-Head-158GPH/dp/B00CJNGKO6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1483562276&sr=8-4&keywords=powerheadHow about this one?


I would, personally, go even weaker than this one. I had a similar tank and the powerhead/wavemakers were all like 250gph+ and made a ruckus for me. Even these more directional powerheads were too much at this rating. I went with something like a 80gph square box powerhead. It's only a couple inches by a couple inches and worked well for me. I do recommend them at $5 or so a piece.


----------



## mrswis (Dec 22, 2016)

> I would, personally, go even weaker than this one. I had a similar tank and the powerhead/wavemakers were all like 250gph+ and made a ruckus for me. Even these more directional powerheads were too much at this rating. I went with something like a 80gph square box powerhead. It's only a couple inches by a couple inches and worked well for me. I do recommend them at $5 or so a piece.


Where would I find something small like that?


----------



## Brahma04 (Jun 6, 2016)

Return pumps work well, I'm using one on a 6 gallon edge. I'm also Running a Hydor Koralia Nano 240 on my Mr. Aqua 22 long, this is perfect flow for my setup, its 3feet long so it may be a little high on a normal 20g long. (koralia nano 240 might be a good option as its a wide movement of water rather than a fast jet of water like a return pumps)

Option for a even cut impeller blade: Take impeller out, take impeller rod and stick it in the end of a dremel, turn it on medium speed and use a nail file (held lightly in one hand so you don't break blades off) to let it sand all blades at the same time so you don't have to worry about wobble/noise/it not working correctly.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

There's also the option of the Eheim Skim 350 which is a surface skimmer. It's driven by an adjustable speed power head and will serve 2 purposes. It is not directional though if that's what you are looking for.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

mrswis said:


> Where would I find something small like that?


I hear rumors that the evil bay sells them.


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

I found a fluval spec v , used that return pump it had on it. have it on my Ada mini m circulate the water more than the cheap azoo mignon filter 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## PlantGate (Aug 23, 2016)

Just use an adjustable DC powerhead like a Jabeo or Tunze. 

https://www.amazon.com/Tunze-Nanost...8&qid=1483625145&sr=8-2&keywords=dc+powerhead


----------



## mrswis (Dec 22, 2016)

> Just use an adjustable DC powerhead like a Jabeo or Tunze.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tunze-Nanostr...s=dc+powerhead


I'm not looking for something fancy, just looking for something super simple that help me circulate the water.
Thanks for all the suggestions, not quite sure what I'll decide on just yet.


----------



## softmushroom (Dec 23, 2013)

Centrifugal 70 (Pico 200) - 70 gph

Aquarium Water Circulation and Powerheads: Hydor Centrifugal Pico Evolution Mini Pump


----------



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

What exactly is your problem actually? Fishes swimming in a whirlpool or plants being dashed against the substrate or you'd just like less flow? 

Small wavemakers may be your answer for circulation. They're still directional but not as forceful as a powerhead of equivalent rating.

With that said I think your best option would be one of the remote controllable wavemakers where you can control both intensity and intervals. I myself will be going for one soon.


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

Rio makes a line of smaller heads starting with rio 50 witch is adjustable to 69gph. Ten bucks on amazon. Works good in my 10g on 3/4 power to help create flow. Also comes with nice accessories. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrswis (Dec 22, 2016)

Progen said:


> What exactly is your problem actually? Fishes swimming in a whirlpool or plants being dashed against the substrate or you'd just like less flow?
> 
> Small wavemakers may be your answer for circulation. They're still directional but not as forceful as a powerhead of equivalent rating.
> 
> With that said I think your best option would be one of the remote controllable wavemakers where you can control both intensity and intervals. I myself will be going for one soon.


I'm trying to get a good water flow in a 20gallon tank. I currently don't have a filter in there, so the water stays pretty much stagnant . 
It's heavily planted and the only fish in there is a beta at the moment. I have a power head now but when I turn it on in the tank, it pretty much looks like the water just tornadoes everywhere and the beta gets pushed around. 
Do they make really small wavemakers? I have one for a bigger tank, but nothing small enough for this one. I'm having a hard time finding anything online to purchase..
I have a bubbler in there just for some circulation, but it's not ideal since the plants need co2.

Bump:


******* tenner said:


> Rio makes a line of smaller heads starting with rio 50 witch is adjustable to 69gph. Ten bucks on amazon. Works good in my 10g on 3/4 power to help create flow. Also comes with nice accessories.


Thank you! I will definitely check this out. Sounds like something that would work nicely.


----------

